# The Greasy Gov of California is Vacationing in Montana, One of 22 States He Banned Travel to For State Employees.



## thirteenknots (Jul 6, 2022)

Ahh, it's ok for him because " He " states it's personal travel.
If that's true, then LEAVE your State Funded SECURITY behind.
And THEIR State Funded Vehicles.
And THEIR State Funded Weapons.
And THEIR State Funded Housing.
And THEIR State Funded Food.
And THEIR State Funded Phones.
And THEIR Various Other State Funded " Perks ".

What a Greasy Slime Ball.
First The July 4th Ad in Florida, now this " Greasy " move.




Gavin Newsom Vacations in Montana Despite California's Travel Ban (breitbart.com)


Oh, and by the way....his Auntie couldn't get a Communion here stateside, so she and her DUI
head off to Italy and get The Corrupt Catholic Church there to do the deed.
Meanwhile she and her DUI stayed at an " excusive " resort with their " ---- ".





Eye Bleach please.


----------

